# Can Someone Recommend...



## caddy (Aug 8, 2006)

A Good Book on Forming Christian Character for young Men...other than Proverbs?

I found these:

http://www.monergismbooks.com/howtobeman.html
http://www.monergismbooks.com/godly5959.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2006)

_Thoughts for Young Men_ by J.C. Ryle
_Letters to Young Men_ by William Sprague
_My Brother's Keeper: Letters to a Younger Brother on the Virtues and Vices, Duties and Dangers of Youth_ by James W. Alexander
_A Christian Directory_ by Richard Baxter
_The Christian's Daily Walk_ by Henry Scudder
_The Path of True Godliness_ by Willem Teellinck
_The Young Man's Friend and Guide Through Life to Immortality_ by John Angell James
_Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices_ by Thomas Brooks
_The Godly Man's Picture_ by Thomas Watson
_Keeping the Heart_ by John Flavel
_The Life of Faith: A Puritan's View of Christian Challenges_ by Thomas Manton
_The Practice of Piety_ by Lewis Bayly
_The Christian's Great Interest_ by William Gurnall


----------



## Richard King (Aug 8, 2006)

FUTURE MEN by Douglas Wilson


----------

